# Pet Hamster?



## College Student (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi, I'm on my way back to college and I have no way of bringing my pet Syrian Hamster back with me except if I bring her on to the train. She has a travel carrier that is two cages combined. There is a bar cage to prevent her from sneaking out (I even secured it with a lock) that goes in a bite proof fabric carrier to keep her warm. She is spayed (as in there is no possibility of bringing a pregnant hamster aboard) and has all her shots. She's trained to fall asleep whenever she is in her travel cage. She is also trained to not bite, even a stranger!

I know this is a big no-no but would it be over looked if she was out of sight from a conductor or fellow passengers?

(Out of Sight, Out of Mind.)


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 22, 2014)

The only animals allowed on trains are service animals. If you can train your hamster to be a service animal, it would be allowed. But I think they specifically say "service dogs". This disallows "service cats", "service snakes" or "service pigs" - and yes some have claimed pigs!


----------



## andersone (Jan 22, 2014)

and my pet fish Eric?

damn the luck


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jan 22, 2014)

When I was on the _*Silver Meteor *_last Summer the Conductor noticed a waiting pax with a bird as we pulled into the station and got onto the radio with the AC to let him know that pax was _*NOT*_ getting on his train with the bird. We held in station for a few extra minutes while they did a car to car search in Coach and finally resolved the situation; it made for interesting Scanner chatter. No bird invaded out train


----------



## fairviewroad (Jan 22, 2014)

the_traveler said:


> The only animals allowed on trains are service animals. If you can train your hamster to be a service animal, it would be allowed. But I think they specifically say "service dogs". This disallows "service cats", "service snakes" or "service pigs" - and yes some have claimed pigs!


Actually, Amtrak's service animal policy does not specify that is must be a dog, only that the animal must be trained to perform a specific task for

a person with a disability. (I.E., no "comfort animals"). I don't think Amtrak personnel are permitted to ask a passenger what their disability is, but

they are permitted to ask what task the animal can perform.

So the OP would need to train the hamster to perform something and be prepared to demonstrate. As that seems highly unlikely, the only answer

is that what the OP is proposing is clearly against Amtrak policy.

To the question of "out of sight, out of mind." Well, there are probably ways to accomplish that but I don't think it's appropriate to offer suggestions

about how to contravene Amtrak policy. Sorry you didn't get a better answer, but Amtrak has been very clear on the pet issue.


----------



## Nathanael (Jan 22, 2014)

Amtrak's official pet policy is very strict, so strict that Congress has complained about it. So is Greyhound's. This is, of course, absurd. It's actively dangerous to send your pet as "checked" luggage on an airplane, so don't do that. You used to be able to convince the airlines to let them in the cabin, but you probably can't do that any more either. This means the only legal options are driving your own car, or a rental car (most rental car agencies *will* allow pets), finding someone else to drive you, or hiring a taxi. If you don't have a driver's license, the situation is even worse.

Of course, if you're concerned about the safety of your pet at home without you (and I've known people in situations where they had reason to be concerned), then you don't want to leave your pet at home either.

Honestly, if you're taking a short trip on Greyhound or Amtrak, it's probably worth "smuggling" your pet -- the worst that can happen is that they kick you off early and you have to get an expensive taxi. If the scenario of leaving your pet at home is worse, then, well, safety of your pet comes before rules. You'd better have a backup plan (wads of money for taxis) in case they do kick you off, though. I wouldn't risk it if you're taking a 50-hour trip on a long-distance train, because it's going to be hard to catch a taxi from Albuquerque to Chicago (for example).

The best suggestion is to train the hamster as a service animal, strange though that sounds.

Amtrak's pet policy is stupid and needs to be changed. Congress will probably be forcing it to be changed in the next year or two.


----------



## FriskyFL (Jan 22, 2014)

Calling a hamster a "service animal" is an insult to the thousands of people who legitimately require the services of a bona fide service animal. Fine, bring your service hamster, I'll bring my service boa constrictor.


----------



## greatcats (Jan 22, 2014)

College student: Between what cities do you need transportation?


----------



## Nathanael (Jan 22, 2014)

If you're taking a route which has commuter service, the commuter railroads all allow pets. If you're taking a route which you can piece together from city bus service, nearly all city bus routes allow pets. (This is particuarly useful in the Northeast Corridor, Chicago, SoCal and NorCal areas.)


----------



## Texan Eagle (Jan 22, 2014)

So, OP, let me understand this- you already know carrying pets on Amtrak is not allowed, and yet you are asking if it is okay to do an ILLEGAL thing? What makes you think this is okay? Why stop at sneaking in pet then, might as well go one step further and board the train without ticket and you may be able to get a free ride to your destination (or a police station depending on your luck).

I sometimes can't believe how selfish people can be, thinking it is okay to break the rules as long as it is for their personal convenience, and worse is, there are even members here who are encouraging to "sneak in" the hamster. Great! Next lets encourage everyone to run red lights. After all, rules are for idiots and you are smarter than the masses, right?


----------



## College Student (Jan 22, 2014)

No one was insulting anyone that actually requires a service animal.

I'm going from Penn Station (NYC) to Syracuse. It's a little over 5 Hours.


----------



## College Student (Jan 22, 2014)

Texan Eagle said:


> So, OP, let me understand this- you already know carrying pets on Amtrak is not allowed, and yet you are asking if it is okay to do an ILLEGAL thing? What makes you think this is okay? Why stop at sneaking in pet then, might as well go one step further and board the train without ticket and you may be able to get a free ride to your destination (or a police station depending on your luck).
> 
> I sometimes can't believe how selfish people can be, thinking it is okay to break the rules as long as it is for their personal convenience, and worse is, there are even members here who are encouraging to "sneak in" the hamster. Great! Next lets encourage everyone to run red lights. After all, rules are for idiots and you are smarter than the masses, right?


There is no reason to become hasty. This is not getting anyone injured nor am I trying to score a free ride. It was a simple question about pets. I see now I should no longer do business with Amtrak since members can be so rude. Instead of adding rude posts you could have done what earlier members did and politely warn me about the strict rules and what possibly could happen if I were to be caught.


----------



## Guest Charlie (Jan 22, 2014)

I've seen a lot of conductors ignore this rule. Hell, one time someone brought a hamster and IT GOT OUT! The conductors were sweet enough to help the owner find the hamster!!


----------



## greatcats (Jan 22, 2014)

This site is not run by Amtrak, so don't let a few snippy people bother you and do take the train if it is practical. I did not think your question was out of order. In fact, I would offer you a ride in my car, but I live in Arizona and do not plan to drive east anytime soon!


----------



## fairviewroad (Jan 22, 2014)

College Student said:


> No one was insulting anyone that actually requires a service animal.
> 
> I'm going from Penn Station (NYC) to Syracuse. It's a little over 5 Hours.


College Student, please don't be turned off from Amtrak due to a couple of responses from people who do not formally represent Amtrak

in any capacity.

Unfortunately, your choices to get from New York City to Syracuse are limited. Greyhound and Megabus offer service between those cities,

but they have similar pet policies to Amtrak. If you want to bring the hamster, and don't want to violate any policies, your choices unfortunately

will be limited to either a private auto, a one-way car rental, or an airline ticket [provided the airline will accept your pet]. The latter two will

be more expensive than Amtrak, and I'm guessing if private auto was an option, you wouldn't be asking about this in the first place.

Best of luck!


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jan 22, 2014)

Aren't you a little old to have a pet hamster? Sounds like a well-trained one, trained to go to sleep and trained not to bite. Wow, pretty smart.


----------



## College Student (Jan 22, 2014)

greatcats said:


> This site is not run by Amtrak, so don't let a few snippy people bother you and do take the train if it is practical. I did not think your question was out of order. In fact, I would offer you a ride in my car, but I live in Arizona and do not plan to drive east anytime soon!


Thank you for your kindness.


----------



## gn2276 (Jan 22, 2014)

If the pet porter was small and you were in a sleeper you could probly get away with it but in coach it would be a lot harder.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Jan 22, 2014)

College Student said:


> Texan Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > So, OP, let me understand this- you already know carrying pets on Amtrak is not allowed, and yet you are asking if it is okay to do an ILLEGAL thing? What makes you think this is okay? Why stop at sneaking in pet then, might as well go one step further and board the train without ticket and you may be able to get a free ride to your destination (or a police station depending on your luck).
> ...


Maybe Amtrak is also better off without your business since you are trying to knowingly break a law. I would not have said any of the above if you came as a clueless passenger wanting to know what the pet policy is, but in your original post you clearly said "*I know this is a big no-no but would it be over looked if she was out of sight from a conductor or fellow passengers?*

*(Out of Sight, Out of Mind.)*" Maybe don't think of breaking laws if someone calling you out on your folly makes you throw a hissy fit like this?


----------



## gn2276 (Jan 22, 2014)

We have guine pigs and had one that we traveled with and she was quiet when the car was moving.


----------



## College Student (Jan 22, 2014)

MikefromCrete said:


> Aren't you a little old to have a pet hamster? Sounds like a well-trained one, trained to go to sleep and trained not to bite. Wow, pretty smart.


College can be quite stressful and my Resident Assistant suggested to get a school approved pet to help. Sometimes having a little friend can ease stress. I thought having a hamster would be childish at first but it was nice to always have someone there to bring a smile to my face. (Even if it's just a little furry one.) Also, yes. She is very smart and I am very proud of my hamster's intelligence, but I really just think she's too nice to bite and she gets bored in her travel cage and goes to bed.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Jan 22, 2014)

gn2276 said:


> We have guine pigs and had one that we traveled with and she was quiet when the car was moving.


Oh look, another specimen of entitled passenger thinking they are above the rules. gn2276, would you also say it is okay for me to travel without a ticket on Amtrak trains if I be quiet when the car is moving?

Yes, the anti-pet rules on Amtrak might be a bit harsh, but as law-abiding citizens, we ought to follow what the rule is. If you don't agree with the policy, please use alternate mode of transport rather than trying to give ideas to people to break rules.


----------



## greatcats (Jan 22, 2014)

You seem like a nice person. Notice my handle. My two kitties have enriched my life and make me smile. Some people I have known do not produce the same results.


----------



## fairviewroad (Jan 22, 2014)

Texan Eagle said:


> College Student said:
> 
> 
> > Texan Eagle said:
> ...


"breaking laws"

Which legislative body passed the law that says pets are not allowed on Amtrak? I think you are confusing rules and policies with actual laws.

What the OP is proposing is not a capitol offense.That said, I think it's inappropriate for anyone to actually encourage rule-breaking on Amtrak.

But let's not get too carried away here.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 22, 2014)

It not a capital offense either.

I'm not sure what a capitol offense is.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## fairviewroad (Jan 22, 2014)

RyanS said:


> It not a capital offense either.


Correcting a typo with another typo. Nice.


----------



## chakk (Jan 22, 2014)

I thought most large cities have "pet hotels" where pets of all types can be boarded while one is away on travel.

Or maybe you have some friends in your home city that would be willing to keep your pet for you while you are away?

I think attempting to take it with you on Amtrak inside either a coach or a sleeper would be risky. I believe the conductor would have the legal right to put you and your pet off the train at the first convenience -- it need not be a regular station stop -- if you were found to be willfully violated the published rules on no pets except service animals.

I agree with the others who have suggested private car or one-way rental car as the most practical means. Any common carrier most likely has similar rules disallowing such conveyances.

Yet, such animals ARE transported from one city to another -- for sale at pet stores, etc. How do those folks do it? Fedex? UPS? I honestly don't know.


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Jan 22, 2014)

College Student said:


> There is no reason to become hasty. This is not getting anyone injured...


Except all of the people with severe allergies who don't expect to be bothered by pet dander/fur while onboard. People with severe allergies are in contact with train attendants, conductors, etc. so that they know if and when an animal might be nearby. For example, I know of a child who can into a anaphylactic shock if near an animal - his parents have to carry an EpiPen around at all times, just in case.

Yes, this child would be in trouble if there was a service dog around. However, if there WAS a dog, they would be informed about it and be able to take precautions (like moving to a different car, having medicine ready, or even an alternate train or form of transportation).

But when you sneak an animal onboard, you're putting that child at risk. So, your presumption is wrong - someone CAN be hurt, even if you didn't mean it.


----------



## jimhudson (Jan 22, 2014)

In some parts of the world Geese and Pigs take the Place of Dogs! Think it would be OK to take a Pig or a Goose onto an Amtrak Train?? And to paraphrase an old saying from Shakespeare: A Rat by any Other Name Is Still a Rat!! <_<


----------



## Ryan (Jan 22, 2014)

fairviewroad said:


> RyanS said:
> 
> 
> > It not a capital offense either.
> ...


I thought you would appreciate that.


----------



## SANSR (Jan 22, 2014)

*Dorm life in college has changed since the dark ages of the 1970s. The only other life form allowed in our dorm rooms were our roommates........well, those individuals and the occasional annoying early fall, latr spring, and all summer long flying insects that would manage to get past the window screens.*


----------



## zephyr17 (Jan 22, 2014)

RyanS said:


> It not a capital offense either.
> 
> I'm not sure what a capitol offense is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


Capital offense = capital punishment = death penalty. Seems a bit harsh for taking a hamster on a train...


----------



## Ryan (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah, I know what capit*a*l offenses are.

Not so sure about capit*o*l offenses, though.


----------



## greatcats (Jan 22, 2014)

I remember several years ago there were two service dogs on my Grand Canyon tour bus. They were far preferable to some if the customers.


----------



## fairviewroad (Jan 22, 2014)

zephyr17 said:


> RyanS said:
> 
> 
> > It not a capital offense either.
> ...


I think Ryan knows that. He was commenting on my misspelling of the word "capital."

My original point was that a certain poster was IMO over-reacting to the proposed "crime."


----------



## fairviewroad (Jan 22, 2014)

Interestingly, if you google Amtrak hamster you will find that a surprising number of people have had the same

question as the OP over the years.

Even more interestingly, Amtrak apparently USED to allow hamsters. Perhaps this person's laugh-out-loud anecdote

might be why Amtrak doesn't want to haul anyone's hamster anymore.


----------



## Agent (Jan 22, 2014)

RyanS said:


> Yeah, I know what capit*a*l offenses are.
> 
> Not so sure about capit*o*l offenses, though.


Congressmen.


----------



## tomfuller (Jan 22, 2014)

Would you believe that my father was a rural mail carrier in PA? He delivered live chicks to farmers in the springtime. I think you can still send live things through the mail if they are properly packaged.

FedEx is famous for moving zoo animals. I once sent 2 live turtles from PA to my grandson in CA using DHL. Yes, they arrived alive packed in styrofoam in case it got cold anywhere on the way.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 22, 2014)

chakk said:


> Or maybe you have some friends in your home city that would be willing to keep your pet for you while you are away?


The hamster is a stress reducer while s/he is at college, so leaving it with someone is not going to help with that.


----------



## IowaGirl (Jan 22, 2014)

> Not so sure about capit*o*l offenses, though


It would be if it was on the Capitol Limited. Perhaps on the Capitol Corridor?


----------



## 7deuceman (Jan 22, 2014)

*Just a small thought or two to share:*

I believe that several posters on this thread should apologize to Guest College Student for the abusive comments made today. Such snarky comments are not appropriate for a forum that is meant to support Amtrak, share positive ideas and openly discuss solutions for the resolution of service shortcomings. At least that is how I see it. I recently became a member of this forum - to share positives and to support Amtrak. Being rude to a passenger or potential passenger or to another person, is just plain bad and it is definitely not good for Amtrak business. The conversation on this forum relates directly to Amtrak.

College students and young adults are Amtrak's future life-long clients

What some of you may not realize is the amazing power of social networking and alternative communications. Our young people are profoundly more adept at communicating and eliciting change or making buying decisions, than some of us could imagine. So I believe that it is best (to not only be decent and respectful to posters and to all people) but to be especially courteous to one of the most important potential Amtrak customers - our college students and other young adults. They have the power to share good experiences and safe travels with many, many people. Good public relations, continued product improvement and consistent marketing is what Amtrak needs right now. This forum of Amtrak supporters could do wonders to show the features and benefits of taking Amtrak, starting with our young adults..

Taking a beloved pet on a trip is a sensitive issue... people want their pets to join them on trips.

Having spent a career in airline sales and marketing, I know only too well that sometimes a pet does not arrive at the destination port in very good condition. So the discussion of pets on trains is a legitimate concern, a topic for further discussion - and a potential point of value for Amtrak and the potential pet-transporting customer, many of whom likely have never ridden on Amtrak.

I would look at this thread as a precursor to another discussion, because there is a growing market for the safe transport of pets domestically. There is equally as important a need to discuss appropriate and professional interaction with potential customers - especially our young adults, as they and others may view this forum as a social networking site linked to Amtrak.


----------



## me_little_me (Jan 22, 2014)

Hold on folks. While I agree that bringing the hamster is wrong and selfish, it is not a legal issue as in "breaking the law". Amtrak prohibits pets but taking one on gets you kicked off and possibly banned from using Amtrak but it is not a police issue if I am correct. This is no different than walking into a place that doesn't allow pets - they kick you out and if you don't leave, they can call the police because you are now trespassing. If you refused to leave the train, the police would also be called (and might be called up front to insure you did not cause a disruption) but I can't see that you or your hamster would be arrested unless you refused to leave.


----------



## tp49 (Jan 22, 2014)

RyanS said:


> It not a capital offense either.
> 
> I'm not sure what a capitol offense is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


Those happen in the capitol bathroom after too much chili. :giggle: :hi:


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Jan 22, 2014)

D.P. Roberts said:


> College Student said:
> 
> 
> > There is no reason to become hasty. This is not getting anyone injured...
> ...


Good point, and before someone says you can't be allergic to a hamster, you can and some people are. Plus the cedar shavings used for their bedding can cause allergic reactions. I am allergic to cedar and have to be very careful even going into pet stores because of it.


----------



## gmushial (Jan 23, 2014)

College Student said:


> Hi, I'm on my way back to college and I have no way of bringing my pet Syrian Hamster back with me except if I bring her on to the train. She has a travel carrier that is two cages combined. There is a bar cage to prevent her from sneaking out (I even secured it with a lock) that goes in a bite proof fabric carrier to keep her warm. She is spayed (as in there is no possibility of bringing a pregnant hamster aboard) and has all her shots. She's trained to fall asleep whenever she is in her travel cage. She is also trained to not bite, even a stranger!
> 
> I know this is a big no-no but would it be over looked if she was out of sight from a conductor or fellow passengers?
> 
> (Out of Sight, Out of Mind.)


My suggestion is: hang an ad in Craigslist for a ride - you should have no problem getting one (hamster included).... would include an ad in both Craigslists (nyc and Syracuse). Being the father of two grad school daughters: that seems to work pretty well for lots of students needing to get from A to B. Though hang the ads a good two to three weeks ahead of time. Likewise keep an eye open on both lists for rides offered - your situation is hardly unique and there are lots of people that a) would like the company for the drive and b) having someone to share the gas money with.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2014)

D.P. Roberts said:


> Except all of the people with severe allergies who don't expect to be bothered by pet dander/fur while onboard.


This is a red herring. People should stop bringing up this red herring.

I have severe allergies to polyester and nobody is doing a thing to remove polyester from the train. I know people with severe allergies to perfume and nobody does a thing to prevent perfume on the train. There are going to be animals all around when these hypothetical allergic people are at train stations, going to and from the train station, etc. If you have allergies and you travel, you have to be prepared to be exposed. And no, the hypothetical person with allergies would not be informed in advance of the presence of a service dog.


----------



## Nathanael (Jan 23, 2014)

College Student said:


> No one was insulting anyone that actually requires a service animal.
> 
> I'm going from Penn Station (NYC) to Syracuse. It's a little over 5 Hours.


Unfortunately, all the bus carriers I checked (Trailways as well as Greyhound) also stupidly prohibit pets. This is really going to have to change. Most people in the US have pets, and more and more people don't want to drive.

Your best bet is unfortunately, as the other person suggested, to put up a Craigslist ad and carpool with a stranger. Random people off the Internet are more reasonable than Amtrak and Greyhound and Trailways.


----------



## Red Sunset (Jan 23, 2014)

FriskyFL said:


> Calling a hamster a "service animal" is an insult to the thousands of people who legitimately require the services of a bona fide service animal. Fine, bring your service hamster, I'll bring my service boa constrictor.


Good point, it makes me angry to see a devolution of the term "service animal". I'm sure these people mean no harm, but just because they love their pets, it doesn't make them service animals. The more neurotic try to claim some health benefit and use the "medical" angle to get their animal through the doors, and these people are just plain scary to be around.
I hope Amtrak holds to its strict policy regarding animals on trains.


----------



## FriskyFL (Jan 23, 2014)

Rules is rules, and the sooner the OP realizes that the world is sometimes cruel and indifferent to his/her particular plight, the better he'll be for it. His hamster may in fact be the cutest, best-behaved rodent in the universe, but what about the next guy, whose gerbil refuses to listen to music with his little gerbil headphones, or sparks up a doobie in the restroom...give them an inch, before long you'll have their humans behaving badly, which, of course, never happens today.


----------



## gmushial (Jan 23, 2014)

7deuceman said:


> *Just a small thought or two to share:*
> 
> I believe that several posters on this thread should apologize to Guest College Student for the abusive comments made today. Such snarky comments are not appropriate for a forum that is meant to support Amtrak, share positive ideas and openly discuss solutions for the resolution of service shortcomings. At least that is how I see it. I recently became a member of this forum - to share positives and to support Amtrak. Being rude to a passenger or potential passenger or to another person, is just plain bad and it is definitely not good for Amtrak business. The conversation on this forum relates directly to Amtrak.
> 
> ...


YES!


----------



## FreeskierInVT (Jan 23, 2014)

7deuceman said:


> College students and young adults are Amtrak's future life-long clients


^This is very, very true. I always share my positive experiences on Amtrak with my friends. I've introduced three of my friends to Amtrak within the last year, all of whom had never been on a train before, and I'm planning a trip to Boston with five other first-timers this semester.


----------



## caravanman (Jan 23, 2014)

Folk should just be creative. By carrying the little critter "internally" you avoid any allergy issues to others.

Probably better to stand throughout the whole journey though...

Ed


----------



## jis (Jan 23, 2014)

caravanman said:


> Folk should just be creative. By carrying the little critter "internally" you avoid any allergy issues to others.
> 
> Probably better to stand throughout the whole journey though...
> 
> Ed


Oh my!


----------



## JoeBas (Jan 23, 2014)

jis said:


> caravanman said:
> 
> 
> > Folk should just be creative. By carrying the little critter "internally" you avoid any allergy issues to others.
> ...


IBTL.


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 23, 2014)

Whereas I generally agree with 7deuceman on how to treat guests/newbies/visitors/etc., I also agree that to encourage breaking the rules is generally not OK.

What if... say... I wanted some promotional photos to put on a new album cover? I know it's illegal to trespass, but how can I do it without being caught?


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 23, 2014)

MikefromCrete said:


> Aren't you a little old to have a pet hamster?


Hamsters don't have an age limit.  They're really cute, and they're great for people who can't have a larger pet.


----------



## pianocat (Jan 23, 2014)

Does JetBlue have a route from NYC to Syracuse? They have a small pet policy, it says "small dogs and cats " but might make an exception for a hamster if kept in a similarly protected container. My daughter and husband moved from PHL to LAX with their 2 cats in the cabin with them a couple of years ago. The carrier counts as the 'carry on'. It's an option, if there's a routing available.....and doesn't break any rules.


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Jan 23, 2014)

Guest said:


> D.P. Roberts said:
> 
> 
> > Except all of the people with severe allergies who don't expect to be bothered by pet dander/fur while onboard.
> ...


Informed in advance? No, I didn't say that. You'll notice that what I said was that the family could talk to the conductor or the car attendant & find out if there were service animals onboard, and possibly move to another car. The problem (in my opinion) isn't that there are animals around, it's that there are animals SECRETLY around.

For example, a local elementary school has a "peanut free zone" in their lunchroom. Kids with severe allergies can sit there & know that they're not going to be exposed to any allergens. However, if some kid were to sneak a PB&J into that zone thinking that "it's not going to hurt anybody" - well, someone might be hurt.

Someday, Amtrak may allow pets onboard. At that point, people with severe allergies will have to find alternate transportation - probably their own cars. But today is not that day. I don't think that allergy sufferers who are counting on an allergy-free zone should be exposed to "secret" pets. My problem is not with the pets per se, it's the idea that breaking a "little rule" is never going to hurt anybody, when it sure might.

And as to it being a "red herring" - published reports show that more people are allergic to rodents than to dogs or cats.


----------



## me_little_me (Jan 23, 2014)

Nathanael said:


> College Student said:
> 
> 
> > No one was insulting anyone that actually requires a service animal.
> ...


You don't like it so it's "stupid"? There are legitimate reasons for not allowing pets - The time of travel issue which could be a health problem for the pet, the hassle of having to handle the pet (especially if it gets away), and the possible health or safety hazard to patrons if the pet bites. Then there is the biggest issues - lawsuits and media coverage! No matter how many disclaimer forms people sign, there will be lawsuits - possibly by other patrons too. And if Johnny's pet snake gets away, think of the media coverage. "Snakes on a Train - are you in danger. News at 11!"



Guest said:


> D.P. Roberts said:
> 
> 
> > Except all of the people with severe allergies who don't expect to be bothered by pet dander/fur while onboard.
> ...


It's not a red herring. That's a fish. It's a hamster. :giggle: :giggle: :giggle:


----------



## greatcats (Jan 23, 2014)

College Student: Please let me know by what means you reach Syracuse. This thread has turned me into a nervous wreck and I'm worried about you and your hamster! Unfolding Drama on Amtrak Unlimited! You won 't offend me if you and pet get there by train. With respect to some if the other posters, one if my favorite college professors told me many years ago " Don't take no for an answer. Rules were meant to be broken. ". ( I don't agree with that in every situation and am a law abiding citizen- I think. )


----------



## gone fishing (Jan 23, 2014)

I just checked priceline and hotwire and a one way car drop is about $200. If someone could drive you, you could rent round trip for 1 day for under $40.

We wouldn't want to break any rules like wine in the sports bottle or a nip in coach or the observation car or a carry on hamster


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 23, 2014)

gone fishing said:


> I just checked priceline and hotwire and a one way car drop is about $200. If someone could drive you, you could rent round trip for 1 day for under $40.
> 
> *We wouldn't want to break any rules like wine in the sports bottle or a nip in coach or the observation car* or a carry on hamster


Touche'


----------



## caravanman (Jan 23, 2014)

I guess you could just buy another hamster when you get to wherever... although it would need re-training, if you will forgive the pun...

Ed


----------



## MattW (Jan 23, 2014)

me_little_me said:


> Nathanael said:
> 
> 
> > College Student said:
> ...


And yet, airlines seem to have compromise policies that allow pets, and they do just fine. Why are Amtrak and the intercity bus lines so special?


----------



## Meat Puppet (Jan 23, 2014)

I don't know whats more exciting, the Hamtrak saga or the snow in the vestibule video.


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 23, 2014)

Meat Puppet said:


> I don't know whats more exciting, the *Hamtrak* saga or the snow in the vestibule video.


Oh my god... I'm dying...


----------



## FriskyFL (Jan 23, 2014)

By encouraging behavior which is explicitly against Amtrak's terms of transportation, you're inviting the OP to enjoy a unique view of Amtrak - he and his beloved rodent watching the red light receding into the distance from some rural grade crossing.

Not everyone finds little furry critters endearing - and all it takes is one to report the OP to the conductor, who would probably have no choice but to eject said passenger and said rodent.


----------



## the Other Mike (Jan 23, 2014)

_So, if the train gets stuck in snow, will the rodent be happy with beef stew and mashed potatoes, or will it be served as an emergency meal to the cat that was smuggled aboard ?_


----------



## henryj (Jan 23, 2014)

A hamster is a tiny little rodent. Can't you just put it in your luggage for the short 5+hour train ride and don't tell anyone about it? That's what I would do. The thing will just sleep through the trip. My roommate had hamsters in college and they had babies. My bro and I had hamster pets when we were boys. They got loose in the house. lol. If it's cage is too large just ship the cage and find a small one that fits in your carry on bags. How did you get it home, or is your first trip with it?


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Jan 23, 2014)

MattW said:


> And yet, airlines seem to have compromise policies that allow pets, and they do just fine. Why are Amtrak and the intercity bus lines so special?


The pet discussion has come up many, many times before on this forum - usually in this very context (someone trying to sneak a pet onboard). The real logistical reason is that pets, at some point, will have to relieve themselves. They're usually on an airplane for no more than 2-3 hours, and can hold it - most dogs and cats won't soil their crates in that short period of time. But a train trip may last for days.

I love cats, and being able to bring them with me on a train would be helpful. But do you really want me to set up a litterbox in my roomette?


----------



## henryj (Jan 23, 2014)

Aaaaaaaaa hamsters do it in their cage anyway. I have never seen one on a leash. lol


----------



## me_little_me (Jan 23, 2014)

MattW said:


> me_little_me said:
> 
> 
> > Nathanael said:
> ...


Again, how does having a policy you don't like be considered "stupid"? As I pointed out, there are legitimate reasons to disallow it. Each company makes its own policy. If you don't like it; you can organize a group to complain to the company, you can boycott; you can complain to your lawmakers. But calling it "stupid" makes no sense.

By the way, cabin and checked fees for pets are not cheap. *PER SEGMENT* fees I found (9 airlines):

Cabin pets: $75-$125

Checked pets: $100-$250 with over half not allowing them

Plus this rule for cabin pets: *Per Federal Aviation Administration regulations, the pet carrier must be small enough to fit under the seat in front of you, allowing for other passengers to easily reach the aisle.*

With those fees, I'd encourage Amtrak to allow them and charge the same fee with the same restrictions (under seat).


----------



## shelzp (Jan 23, 2014)

Last summer I was on the EB and a woman who had been in the handicapped room with her service dog jumped off the train in St. Paul and both she and the dog ran to her parked convertible. She threw the top down and they sped off. It was like something out of a movie.


----------



## 7deuceman (Jan 23, 2014)

On any given Amtrak sector, there are potential travelers who could use safe and cost-effective transportation for their pets. Certainly potentially dangerous pets like spiders and reptiles should likely not be accepted for carriage. However, dogs, cats, rabbits, ferrets and other small mammals could very easily ride in a baggage car during reasonable weather conditions.

A basic surcharge could be applied for the cages/kennels and it has the potential create revenue and to draw attention to Amtrak.

A terms of carriage memo could be created to ensure that everyone knows the drill and the pet is comfortable enroute..

Pet owners are very concerned about safety and more than likely will follow the rules presented by Amtrak.

To solve space issues, Amtrak could assign certain areas in the baggage car to pet carriage, just like the new bike carriers on

the Viewliner cars.

If my memory serves, some Superliner cars have adequate climate-controlled baggage space below deck, just right for pets.

Apart from vacation travel with owners, there are other circumstances where animals need to be transported carefully and with minimal exposure to altitude and the elements.  In America, there are pet shows where all types of the mammals mentioned before, and their owners need transportation.

Safe and cost-effective pet carriage domestically, is a wide-open market. If Amtrak uses their resources properly, they could gain some business, make some friends and help many people at the same time.


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Jan 24, 2014)

shelzp said:


> Last summer I was on the EB and a woman who had been in the handicapped room with her service dog jumped off the train in St. Paul and both she and the dog ran to her parked convertible. She threw the top down and they sped off. It was like something out of a movie.


Are you saying just because she could run that she is not handicapped. There are other handicaps besides not being able to walk or run. Just saying, sometimes disabilities are not physical.

Edited to add: Plus service dogs are used many times for people with PTSD and that would not limit her from being able to run or drive her convertible.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 24, 2014)

What do you call "reasonable weather"? Parts of Texas and Florida get below freezing. Overnight tonight (1/23), Houston and San Antonio are expecting icy conditions with temps below 32°! And what is the max elevation you would allow?

On a 30 hour trip, who is to walk the animal? Or is the train crew expected to do that? As we hear so many times, a flight is only 3-5 hours, not 2-3 DAYS like on a train.

And no, there are no "climate controlled baggage space", except where people sit.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 24, 2014)

shelzp said:


> Last summer I was on the EB and a woman who had been in the handicapped room with her service dog jumped off the train in St. Paul and both she and the dog ran to her parked convertible. She threw the top down and they sped off. It was like something out of a movie.


Don't forget that if all other rooms are sold and it's within 2 weeks, the H-Room is available for sale to anyone - handicap or not.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jan 24, 2014)

the_traveler said:


> shelzp said:
> 
> 
> > Last summer I was on the EB and a woman who had been in the handicapped room with her service dog jumped off the train in St. Paul and both she and the dog ran to her parked convertible. She threw the top down and they sped off. It was like something out of a movie.
> ...


But the woman had a "service dog" on board, so something's fishy.


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 24, 2014)

Ever hear of a seizure dog?


----------



## roomette (Jan 24, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> Ever hear of a seizure dog?


Yes! I even ate one! It was from a cart in Times Square, NYC. I had mine with mustard and onions.


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Jan 24, 2014)

MikefromCrete said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > shelzp said:
> ...


As I said before, a service dog is also good for seizures as SarahZ said and for PTSD and other mental illnesses.


----------



## mjaynes288 (Jan 24, 2014)

A person who has disabling seizures would not be able to get a drivers license. Service dogs can be trained for many invisible disabilities that do not impact running or driving ability. The first one I can think of is a hearing dog. Then there are service dogs for mental illness, diabetes, severe allergies, migraines, etc. You cannot judge whether someone is disabled by watching them for a few minutes.

The one time I got a sleeper I booked the H-room so my large service dog had somewhere to sleep. I could not imagine him fitting on the floor of a roomette when the bed was set up. Never having been in a roomette with the bed down I could be wrong. What are the dimensions of the floor space when the bed is made?


----------



## greatcats (Jan 24, 2014)

The amount of floor space in a roomette with the bed down is very tiny. Enough space for a Chihuahua or maybe a Dachsund. Forget that Iidea. How about a service cat? My two boost my morale!


----------



## zephyr17 (Jan 24, 2014)

mjaynes288 said:


> A person who has disabling seizures would not be able to get a drivers license. Service dogs can be trained for many invisible disabilities that do not impact running or driving ability. The first one I can think of is a hearing dog. Then there are service dogs for mental illness, diabetes, severe allergies, migraines, etc. You cannot judge whether someone is disabled by watching them for a few minutes.
> 
> The one time I got a sleeper I booked the H-room so my large service dog had somewhere to sleep. I could not imagine him fitting on the floor of a roomette when the bed was set up. Never having been in a roomette with the bed down I could be wrong. What are the dimensions of the floor space when the bed is made?


Like 5" x 24"


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 24, 2014)

This is one of the more convoluted threads I've read recently. People breaking rules. People complaining about laws that don't exist. People insulted by fake service animals. People praising zero tolerance conductors. People praising high tolerance conductors. People debating one of the least significant misspellings this side of inflammable. People dropping inappropriate innuendo on unsuspecting readers. And so on. I have no idea where this thread will go from here, but congratulations to the OP so far. You really got people talking.

Whenever people bring up transporting pets on Amtrak at least one person always brings up allergies. Which is a fair point to make in my view. That being said I find it odd how people with allergies have become so protected from everyone else over the years. If being around pets is going to make you miserable or threaten your life then maybe you should be the one avoiding others when out in public instead of expecting everyone else to avoid you.

I'm not sure widespread protection is a responsible reaction to what I see as a relatively rare condition. If we decide to let allergies dictate what everyone else is allowed to do then where exactly would it stop? For instance, what would prevent Amtrak from claiming that a peanut butter sandwich or a granola bar or a bag of trail mix might kill someone with a severe allergic reaction and is thus banned from being brought aboard? If they covered every possible allergy then we'd be down to water bottles and not much else.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 24, 2014)

shelzp said:


> Last summer I was on the EB and a woman who had been in the handicapped room with her service dog jumped off the train in St. Paul and both she and the dog ran to her parked convertible. She threw the top down and they sped off. It was like something out of a movie.


There are legitimate service dogs for mobile people. One such type is a hearing dog for HoH/Deaf. I probably qualify for one but do not wish, at this time, to have a dog to care for.


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't know the OP's age, but as a college student, a rental car is generally out of the question until you are are around 25 years old. I know the transit options are limited. But to answer the OP's OP, you're better off finding a car to ride in. You can sneak in your hammy, but if you get caught you may be in a lot worse shape. As for Amtrak's rules, I'm sure they are tight for a reason. And I'm sure if they gave an inch, someone would try to take over the train with a Great Dane in their lap. Or maybe Melvin the giraffe.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using the Android Amtrak Forums mobile app


----------



## ehbowen (Jan 24, 2014)

VentureForth said:


> Whereas I generally agree with 7deuceman on how to treat guests/newbies/visitors/etc., I also agree that to encourage breaking the rules is generally not OK.
> 
> What if... say... I wanted some promotional photos to put on a new album cover? I know it's illegal to trespass, but how can I do it without being caught?


You call the media or public relations contact for your nearest railroad or railroad museum and ask if it is possible to arrange a photo shoot. They may very well refuse if you intend to portray some illegal or dangerous act, such as lying down across the tracks. However, if you can come to an agreement on what you wish to photograph, they will make all necessary arrangements with dispatchers and will have an employee come to your location with a radio so that you can take your pictures in perfect safety, and then verify that the tracks are clear for operation when you have finished.


----------



## IowaGirl (Jan 24, 2014)

> Yes! I even ate one! It was from a cart in Times Square, NYC. I had mine with mustard and onions.


OK - that one is tied for the "best laugh" with_ Hamtrak_



> Whenever people bring up transporting pets on Amtrak at least one person always brings up allergies. Which is a fair point to make in my view. That being said I find it odd how people with allergies have become so protected from everyone else over the years. If being around pets is going to make you miserable or threaten your life then maybe you should be the one avoiding others when out in public instead of expecting everyone else to avoid you.


How does a person with allergies deal with sitting next to someone who has a pet in their home and has all the allergens on them when they get on the train?


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 24, 2014)

IowaGirl said:


> How does a person with allergies deal with sitting next to someone who has a pet in their home and has all the allergens on them *when they get on the train*?


The bolded words answer the question. The allergens may in fact be on them, but the cause of the allergens is not on (or with) them!


----------



## Expert (Jan 24, 2014)

greatcats said:


> How about a service cat? My two boost my morale!


The Service Animal regulations/definitions were changed a little while ago.

Any animal who's primary purpose is companionship or comfort, is specifically excluded from being legally considered a Service Animal.

To be considered a Service Animal, the animal is required to have been trained by a recognized Service Animal training facility. For example, if you have a Service Dog to help with seeing (or your lack thereof), you need to be able to show it was trained by, for example, Guiding Eyes, and not simply by your neighbor's kid.

I think that new training requirement basically ends anyone who flagrantly claims they have a Service Cat or Service Hamster.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 24, 2014)

Expert said:


> greatcats said:
> 
> 
> > How about a service cat? My two boost my morale!
> ...


And I'm sure greatcats was joshing.


----------



## greatcats (Jan 24, 2014)

That is correct! I don't want a litter box in my roomette either! We are enjoying companionship and comfort this morning, after pestering me at 5 am for their breakfast!


----------



## fairviewroad (Jan 24, 2014)

Devil's Advocate said:


> If they covered every possible allergy then we'd be down to water bottles and not much else.


Stainless steel water bottles only, please. I'm allergic to plastic.


----------



## me_little_me (Jan 24, 2014)

fairviewroad said:


> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> > If they covered every possible allergy then we'd be down to water bottles and not much else.
> ...


Even stainless steel can rust. Make that aluminum.

Uh, aluminum can leach, make that glass.

Uh, glass breaks, make that wood.

Uh, wood rots, make that hide.

Uh, hide offends PETA, make that vegetable.

Anyone want a carrot water bottle?


----------



## fairviewroad (Jan 24, 2014)

me_little_me said:


> Anyone want a carrot water bottle?


Yes, it will be perfect. After I'm done drinking I'll feed the bottle to my hamster!


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 24, 2014)

That thar was funny. Don't care who you are.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 24, 2014)

June the Coach Rider said:


> MikefromCrete said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


The H room is reserved for people with MOBILITY impairments (unless booked within 14 days as noted upthread). Someone that has needs the accommodations of the H-room isn't going to be able to jump off the train and run anywhere. From Amtrak (bold theirs, red text mine):



> Who May Reserve Accessible Room Accommodations
> 
> Up until 14 days prior to the departure of each train from its origin city, reservations for accessible bedrooms may be made *only* for passengers with a disability.
> 
> Passengers booking an accessible bedroom accommodation will be required to certify that they require one or more of the accessible features of the accessible room accommodation in order to book and receive the discount. Passengers are not required to indicate the type of disability they have but only that they require the accessible features due to a disability. Conductors on trains with accessible room accommodations will provide a self-certification form to be completed by the passenger.


It's possible that the passenger didn't need the accommodations of the H-room, booked it correctly within the 14 day window, and also had a legit need for a service animal for another disability. But that's a lot of "if's".


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Jan 24, 2014)

RyanS said:


> June the Coach Rider said:
> 
> 
> > MikefromCrete said:
> ...


Do you know first hand what "one or more of the accessible features" of the accessible room are that they use? Plus I know it has happened to me when I am in the lower level coach, they come and ask if anyone wants to upgrade to the H-room. So I would not be surprised if they got their ticket within the 14 days and the h-room was available they got it legitimately.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 24, 2014)

One of the "accessible features" is the inability to reach other rooms due to mobility issues. I use a walker and it is impossible to use an open walker to reach any other room in a Viewliner. And could not certainly use the walker to reach the upper level of a Superliner.


----------



## gone fishing (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello college student, This thread has been like a LD ride.

How about an update if your still out there


----------



## Peter KG6LSE (Jan 24, 2014)

Expert said:


> The Service Animal regulations/definitions were changed a little while ago.
> 
> Any animal who's primary purpose is companionship or comfort, is specifically excluded from being legally considered a Service Animal. * correct per 2010 change *
> 
> *To be considered a Service Animal, the animal is required to have been trained by a recognized Service Animal training facility. For example, if you have a Service Dog to help with seeing (or your lack thereof), you need to be able to show it was trained by, for example, Guiding Eyes, and not simply by your neighbor's kid.*


Source please ..

the very least you can quote a CFR or what not ..

The ADA was last revised as far as I am aware ( and I AM hadicapped I had to battle my college with some stuff and I spent all of my break reading case law and ALL of the 2010 changes )

in '10 *http://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm*

Mr College OP ....... dont laugh but we were forbidden to have any mammals for pets when I was in college ( for the last 9 years ) . one of my doom mates had a lobster as a pet ......... thank god I hate seafood else Mr crabs would have met a un timely demise as that thing got HUGE after a while ...

. Me I had aloe plants . Great for burns .

Its tough being in that age range . Most the old farts here have no clue .

you have freedom but with so many catch 22's its sick ........

some one over 60 ... did any rent a car place put age restrictions on rentals ?


----------



## George Harris (Jan 25, 2014)

> some over 60...did any rent a care place put age restrictions on rental?


Yes, but it was usually 21 or 18, but their was a higher charge for the under 25.


----------



## shelzp (Jan 25, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> Ever hear of a seizure dog?


No I haven't heard about them although I don't think you can drive if you suffer from seizures so that probably isn't the case with this woman. I wasn't offended by the fact that she had the dog with her in the first place although she seemed to treat and carry the dog as if it was a purse which made me think it probably wasn't a trained service dog.There were plenty of other people rolling their eyes in her direction though. I didn't pay much attention at the time but thought about it when I was reading these posts regarding animals. When I saw her I assumed Amtrak had relaxed their rules to include comfort dogs like you see so much of on planes nowadays.


----------



## benjibear (Jan 25, 2014)

I like on forums how people get all upset when someone wants to break rules. Everyone breaks rules in some way or another. Go onto any highway in America and drive 5 mph above the speed limit and count the cars that pass you and the cars you pass. I am sure more cars will pass you. This is just one example, but the point is, everyone breaks some rule which is probably not right, but it is the way our country works. Ever here the saying, rules are made to be broken.

As for the OP, if the hamster is out of sight and out of mind, I am sure you can get away with it. However, you do need to understand the risks involved which could include getting caught or something happening to your beloved friend. You are going to college. I am not sure what your major is, but you should be developing your skills to make decisions. Nothing is perfect in this world and you need the weigh the pros and cons to make the best decision for you, but when things go wrong, you need to take responsibility.


----------



## rrdude (Jan 25, 2014)

Texan Eagle said:


> gn2276 said:
> 
> 
> > We have guine pigs and had one that we traveled with and she was quiet when the car was moving.
> ...


Not everyone follows the letter-of-the-law Texan, and that's OK by me.AS LONG AS when/if "busted" they don't complain or *****. 
Ever hear the phrase "Don't do the crime if you can't do the time"? Ever park w/out paying the meter? Cross the street when the sign reads "Do not walk"? Most of us have....and I for one am willing to take that chance. I used to not pay .25 for a meter for five minutes, ......but I've often been slapped with a $35 parking ticket too.... And THAT is the "Time" in this example. (Revenue goes to the city, I'm OK with that....)

If the college student is aware of what COULD happen, if they were caught enroute, and they still decide to attempt this, so be it. YOU, as a felliow passenger, also have every right to "rat them out" (I'm sticking with the rodent theme here....)

But if the rider IS caught, they need to be ready to be thrown off train, with absolutely no protestation.


----------



## college student (Jan 25, 2014)

thank you all for your advice and concern. My hamster and I are on the train safely and the conductors think she's adorable. Maybe I wont give on amtrak after all.


----------



## college student (Jan 25, 2014)

also please don't assume I am a man. I am female.


----------



## greatcats (Jan 25, 2014)

Glad to hear. May you and the famous hamster have an enjoyable trip!


----------



## gone fishing (Jan 25, 2014)

Are you serious. How great!

Please come back and tell us the whole story as it plays out


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## SarahZ (Jan 25, 2014)

That's awesome.  I kind of want to see a picture of the hamster now. They're so cute.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 25, 2014)

There was a loose "pet" on the Cardinal in October. Don't know if it's owner got booted off the train or not.


----------



## mkeroad (Jan 25, 2014)

When you decide to become a member I don't think Meat Puppet would mind if you took the handle

Hamtrak


----------



## college student (Jan 25, 2014)

i originally had her in my carry on but i took her porta-cage out to give her some cucumbers-- that how they stay hydrated without having a bottle spilled all over the place. i didnt notice the conductor until he said "awww. it tooks so sleepy" The conductor was very nice and since today is a slow day and i had no one next to me, he let me keep her on the seat next to me. he asked me about her; name, age, and breed. he formally introduced himself to my hamster and told the other conductors they said to make sure she is hydrated and warm in her cage. They didnt bother us at all.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 25, 2014)

That's great to hear!

But I want to warn you that the conductors change during the trip. (I think they switch at Albany.) The new crew may or may not be as welcoming. I hope they are, but I just wanted to let you know.


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Jan 25, 2014)

(Argument with myself - don't say it! Only anal retentive train fans say stuff like that... But it's wrong and I need to point it out... no, don't point it out, it will probably just confuse/annoy the OP... but what if a situation DOES occur where she needs to know this information?... alright, anal-retentive train self, you win...)

Technically, you haven't spoken to a conductor and "other conductors". There's only one conductor on a train at a time. He or she may have assistant conductors, but you've probably also encountered car attendants and many other employees. Not everyone on the train is a conductor, in the same way that not everyone in a store is the manager. Also, I'm not sure of your route, but on many routes the train crew will change along the way, and you may get a new conductor. So, your car attendant, Assistant Conductor, and other Amtrak employees you've encountered may not have been bothered by your hamster, but do not be surprised if someone else onboard later claims to be the "Conductor" and tells you otherwise.


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 25, 2014)

You are SUCH an anal rententive railfan.....



While you were arguing with yourself, though, another anal retentive railfan beat you to the same answer. See what happens when you think too hard?

Meanwhile, I never got to mention those points because I was too busy arguing with MYself...


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 25, 2014)

Just to let you know, on the Empire Corridor (except for the LSL), there are no car attendants. This is also true on most NEC and corridor trains - only LD trains have car attendants. But conductors and assistant conductors are on every train.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jan 25, 2014)

college student said:


> i originally had her in my carry on but i took her porta-cage out to give her some cucumbers-- that how they stay hydrated without having a bottle spilled all over the place. i didnt notice the conductor until he said "awww. it tooks so sleepy" The conductor was very nice and since today is a slow day and i had no one next to me, he let me keep her on the seat next to me. he asked me about her; name, age, and breed. he formally introduced himself to my hamster and told the other conductors they said to make sure she is hydrated and warm in her cage. They didnt bother us at all.


You lucked out, kid. Next time, you might get some hard-ass who doesn't think cousins of rats are "cute."


----------



## college student (Jan 25, 2014)

im sorry that i dont know the correct terms for train employees. You dont need to be so anal. I saw the man I was talking to talk to 2 people about the hamster. I still have my hamster next to me and no one has even batted an eye.


----------



## HALl (Jan 25, 2014)

MikefromCrete said:


> college student said:
> 
> 
> > i originally had her in my carry on but i took her porta-cage out to give her some cucumbers-- that how they stay hydrated without having a bottle spilled all over the place. i didnt notice the conductor until he said "awww. it tooks so sleepy" The conductor was very nice and since today is a slow day and i had no one next to me, he let me keep her on the seat next to me. he asked me about her; name, age, and breed. he formally introduced himself to my hamster and told the other conductors they said to make sure she is hydrated and warm in her cage. They didnt bother us at all.
> ...


Yes, she has lucked out. Some will apply the rules hard and fast and others will look the other way.
The way I would handle it if I were a conductor ( I might be one...) is that if I saw the Hamster before she got on the train I would explain to her she could not bring the Hamster. If I saw the Hamster onboard I would explain that it was not allowed onboard. Assuming the Hamster is behaving and so is she that would be the end of it. However others might just toss her off which would be their prerogative.


----------



## CaliforniaMom (Jan 25, 2014)

AmtrakBlue said:


> There was a loose "pet" on the Cardinal in October. Don't know if it's owner got booted off the train or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't figure out what this creature is - a bug?


----------



## HAL (Jan 25, 2014)

college student said:


> im sorry that i dont know the correct terms for train employees. You dont need to be so anal. I saw the man I was talking to talk to 2 people about the hamster. I still have my hamster next to me and no one has even batted an eye.


Cross your fingers that the police won't be meeting the train at the next stop to toss you off.....


----------



## greatcats (Jan 25, 2014)

I can't stand the suspense! Please let us know when you and the favorite pet reach your destination! Some if the negative points made by individuals here have some merit, but this doesn't have to be a problem


----------



## college student (Jan 25, 2014)

my hamster and I made our destination without any issues


----------



## greatcats (Jan 25, 2014)

Fabulous! Hope you and the hamster enjoyed the train trip!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 25, 2014)

CaliforniaMom said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > There was a loose "pet" on the Cardinal in October. Don't know if it's owner got booted off the train or not.
> ...


Yep. Not sure what kind. Maybe a ladybug.


----------



## gone fishing (Jan 25, 2014)

Phew!!!!!!!!!

That was fun


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 25, 2014)

CaliforniaMom said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > There was a loose "pet" on the Cardinal in October. Don't know if it's owner got booted off the train or not.
> ...


You mean the NSA is "bugging" the Cardinal too? :huh: :giggle:


----------



## Ryan (Jan 25, 2014)

college student said:


> my hamster and I made our destination without any issues


Glad to hear that.
Please don't take that as a blanket "it's OK to do this because I was able to last time". Do it enough and you will be put off the train or denied boarding. It is against the rules, and you will find conductors that enforce those rules.


----------



## College Student (Jan 25, 2014)

I do not plan on doing this again. I only did this because my car is out of commission until May. I hope no student attempts to do what I did until (H)amtrak changes their pet policies. I have been having a very lucky day today, I even won a few bucks on a scratch off ticket. Thank you for your kindnesses and advice. To those who were rude; that's okay. Not everyone needs to agree with what I did. <3


----------



## the Other Mike (Jan 25, 2014)

This thread is so much better when using Monty Python cast members voices when reading as well as using hedgehog in leiu of hamster.

< que The Liberty Bell >


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 25, 2014)

Would the Hamster care for a little shrubery?

I just want to say,

I had a beer in coach once. I bought it in a store before boarding.

There. I said it. It's been plaguing me for nearly 10 years.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jan 25, 2014)

SANSR said:


> *Dorm life in college has changed since the dark ages of the 1970s. The only other life form allowed in our dorm rooms were our roommates........well, those individuals and the occasional annoying early fall, latr spring, and all summer long flying insects that would manage to get past the window screens.*


Well at my alma mater we had a resident rabbit and a boa constrictor on my floor. Was very interesting watching that snake climb onto my desk. Creeepy!!


----------



## gone fishing (Jan 25, 2014)

Venture Forth, If the conductors would have called your beer adorable you might have had two and then what?


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 25, 2014)

Hey. Whatever happens on Amtrak stays on Amtrak.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using the Android Amtrak Forums mobile app


----------



## gmushial (Jan 25, 2014)

College Student said:


> I do not plan on doing this again. I only did this because my car is out of commission until May. I hope no student attempts to do what I did until (H)amtrak changes their pet policies. I have been having a very lucky day today, I even won a few bucks on a scratch off ticket. Thank you for your kindnesses and advice. To those who were rude; that's okay. Not everyone needs to agree with what I did. <3


To paraphrase The Bard: All's Well That Ends Well... and maybe it was karma that you got a gentle hearted conductor  (something about what goes around, comes around??) ... Now, time for the books. My best to you and your studies.


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 25, 2014)

gmushial said:


> Now, time for the books. My best to you and your studies.


Pfft. It's Saturday.


----------



## gmushial (Jan 25, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> gmushial said:
> 
> 
> > Now, time for the books. My best to you and your studies.
> ...


May depend on her topic/course of study... currently have two daughters in med school(s), and as far as I can tell they haven't seen a weekend in three and five years, respectively. :-( But since "mean old" dad's footing the bill... as I tell them: they'll have plenty of weekends after they get their shingles hung out.


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 25, 2014)

Settle down, dad. I was joking.  I'm currently avoiding my homework, but I'm not a med student. ^_^


----------



## gmushial (Jan 25, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> Settle down, dad. I was joking.  I'm currently avoiding my homework, but I'm not a med student. ^_^


;-)


----------



## tp49 (Jan 26, 2014)

VentureForth said:


> Would the Hamster care for a little shrubery?
> 
> I just want to say,
> 
> ...


Welcome to Amtrak Confessions :giggle:


----------



## Meat Puppet (Jan 26, 2014)

Hamster has to come to the next gathering....as a guest speaker.


----------



## Dan O (Jan 26, 2014)

Meat Puppet said:


> Hamster has to come to the next gathering....as a guest speaker.


Sure. I have enjoyed the saga of this hamster. Glad it all worked out so well for the college student. I think I would have kept it in something so that the train crew would not have known what I had.

Edited to correct spelling of saga.


----------



## rrdude (Jan 29, 2014)

VentureForth said:


> Would the Hamster care for a little shrubery?
> 
> I just want to say,
> 
> ...


HA! Another "Blasphemer is caught in the web" Add "VentureForth" to Amtrak's "No-Ride" list......................


----------



## George Harris (Jan 29, 2014)

I continue to be be aggravated by the self-appointed rules enforcers. Relax folks. OK, I will admit to a no-harm no-foul viewpoint concerning rules. These various rules were not handed to Moses on the Mount. They were dreamed up by people, many times simply imposing their own personal views or negative experiences on others.

This does not apply to reasonable rational safety rules. It has been said quite correctly that for the most part, "Safety rules are written in blood." However, even here some judgment must be applied as you will at times find safety rules that conflict with each other or are inappropriate to the situation.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 29, 2014)

George Harris said:


> I continue to be be aggravated by the self-appointed rules enforcers. Relax folks. OK, I will admit to a no-harm no-foul viewpoint concerning rules.


And therein lies the problem. If I'm allergic to something (say hamsters), and there are rules prohibiting them on the train, I expect an environment where I don't have to worry about my allergies getting set off. Introducing something to the environment that'll make me sick without my knowledge isn't "no-harm no-foul".


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Jan 29, 2014)

Nobody here "enforced" anything.

She asked what the rules were, and we told her.

Some of us (myself included) also told her WHY such rules might be in place.

The only people who can enforce anything are on the train.

I agree that this site ought to be a useful place to find Amtrak-related advice. But nobody ever said you'd like all the advice you get.


----------



## Big Green Chauvanist (Jan 30, 2014)

I finally "bit" (pun intended) after looking at the title for days. So I read the thread from beginning to end. LMAO. Really, I can't remember the last time I laughed so much. Thanks all for the great entertainment!


----------



## me_little_me (Jan 30, 2014)

If this thread doesn't end, I am going to have hamsters and eggs for breakfast and resolve it once and for all. :giggle: :giggle:


----------



## gmushial (Jan 31, 2014)

me_little_me said:


> If this thread doesn't end, I am going to have hamsters and eggs for breakfast and resolve it once and for all. :giggle: :giggle:


A very poor substitute for green eggs and ham I must say ;-) Sam I am (not).


----------



## CaliforniaMom (Jan 31, 2014)

I for one would like to see a picture of the little guy! (hamster, that is)

When I was a kid, we used to have a hamster named Charlie. Whenever I go to Home Depot and smell wood shavings, I think of him.


----------



## andersone (Jan 31, 2014)

Well since this is the time for honesty,,, when i was in 6th grade my dad and i built a maze for a Science Fair Project. I got two hamsters and trained one with food, one with water, to see which one learned the max more quickly. Unfortunately the maze was too complicated ,,, hence no valid results,,, and to be honest,,, I can't remember what happened to the hamsters, uniquely named Hammy and Sammy,,,, ah for the love of science


----------



## caravanman (Jan 31, 2014)

"Hamster has to come to the next gathering....as a guest speaker." Guest squeaker more like...

Ed


----------



## chezndave (Feb 1, 2014)

I have enjoyed following Hamstergate, it has made me smile, glad they got home safe


----------



## FriskyFL (Feb 1, 2014)

I've had enough of these [email protected]#&*! hamsters on this *&^#! [email protected] board! ;-)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## benjibear (Feb 1, 2014)

Who would have though discussions on a hamster would have generated 8 pages of comments?!


----------



## gmushial (Feb 1, 2014)

benjibear said:


> Who would have though discussions on a hamster would have generated 8 pages of comments?!


Hey, it's winter, the cabin-fever has set in


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 2, 2014)

gmushial said:


> benjibear said:
> 
> 
> > Who would have though discussions on a hamster would have generated 8 pages of comments?!
> ...


I've been thinking the same thing the way some threads have been lately.


----------



## gmushial (Feb 2, 2014)

AmtrakBlue said:


> gmushial said:
> 
> 
> > benjibear said:
> ...


Had the next-door neighbor in Alaska suffering from cabin-fever so bad that one early-March afternoon (making his motivation sound scientific): "conducted an experiment to determine" just how long a chainsaw would idle on a tank of gas - so he started it - mind you, this was in the TV room - and left it running on the table in front of the sofa... ended up in the hospital with CO poisoning... luckily his wife was able to put out the fire that it had started when it fell over and he had already passed out... [after the event heard of all types of other indoor chainsaw tales: eg, is it possible to saw a sofa in half without getting the chain entangled in the springs?? ... obviously the type of question that only a "clever" (and hopelessly bored) mind could some up with; or: if one starts a saw up, wires the throttle wide open, and sets it down, will it spin left or right?... ignoring that facts that a) it's difficult to catch such a saw on the lose; and b) if it's a long-bar saw and it falls over it will fly around the room cutting/shredding just about everything/anything it encounters....] etc etc etc ]

Bottom line: a hamster thread or three by comparison has to be regarded as a benign/harmless cabin-fever manifestation and possible salve (besides being entertaining, both in and of itself and people's responses to it).  x10


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 2, 2014)

gmushial said:


> Had the next-door neighbor in Alaska suffering from cabin-fever so bad that one early-March afternoon (making his motivation sound scientific): "conducted an experiment to determine" just how long a chainsaw would idle on a tank of gas - so he started it - mind you, this was in the TV room - and left it running on the table in front of the sofa... ended up in the hospital with CO poisoning... luckily his wife was able to put out the fire that it had started when it fell over and he had already passed out...


Sounds like your next door neighbor tried to commit suicide.


----------



## gmushial (Feb 2, 2014)

Devil's Advocate said:


> gmushial said:
> 
> 
> > Had the next-door neighbor in Alaska suffering from cabin-fever so bad that one early-March afternoon (making his motivation sound scientific): "conducted an experiment to determine" just how long a chainsaw would idle on a tank of gas - so he started it - mind you, this was in the TV room - and left it running on the table in front of the sofa... ended up in the hospital with CO poisoning... luckily his wife was able to put out the fire that it had started when it fell over and he had already passed out...
> ...


... like about half of the Alaskan population come February or March... prisoners in solitary confinement go crazy; not going outside for months has the same effect... one sees this all over Alaska, the Yukon, The NWT etc ... better to put one's mushing suit on and at least get outside, even if it's -40F in "the sun" ...


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Feb 2, 2014)

gmushial said:


> ... like about half of the Alaskan population come February or March... prisoners in solitary confinement go crazy; not going outside for months has the same effect... one sees this all over Alaska, the Yukon, The NWT etc ... better to put one's mushing suit on and at least get outside, even if it's -40F in "the sun" ...


It sounds like those Alaskans and others could use a companion or three during those cold winter months. I've heard that therapy hamsters can be very beneficial.


----------



## gmushial (Feb 3, 2014)

Wasn't the OP's hamster a service hamster? ... the short photoperiod and the cooped up'ness seems to affect many: further north, a greater proportion. I know in my native rural NH by mid-March there were those that were getting to be two or three sandwiches short of a picnic; outside of Fairbanks I'd say that at least a third of the population was several sandwiches short. ... have a software customer in Finland that had his car shot by a neighbor that by the end of March had had it and decided to do some target practice with a 8.3x74 (we call them 338 win mag) in his living room - 225gr of lead when out his wall, though the house next door, through a garage wall, through a fender and lodged itself inside a cat converter attached to the exhaust manifold on his Z3. If you want to see how "silly" it gets, start reading www.adn.com in another month or so. ... maybe there's a need for a million or so service hamsters, maybe more? Likewise maybe they should come with their Kevlar chaps ;-) ;-(


----------



## benjibear (Feb 3, 2014)

I don't think the hamster was a service animal. The student got the hamster, as suggested by someone, to help relieve the stress of college. The hamster is no different then any pet. My three cats and a dog relieve my stress but they are not service animals.


----------



## cirdan (Feb 3, 2014)

fairviewroad said:


> "breaking laws"
> 
> Which legislative body passed the law that says pets are not allowed on Amtrak? I think you are confusing rules and policies with actual laws.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about it. The poster called "Texas Eagle" seems to have some personal crusade over this. Some years ago somebody asked a similar question and Texas Eagle threatened to track down their IP number. So please just forgive and forget. The question was perfectly legitimate in my view, and this level of snarkiness is not justified.

On the other hand, "Texas Eagle" apears to be a perfectly acceptable person from his contributions on other topics. I wouldn't hold it against him.


----------



## gmushial (Feb 3, 2014)

cirdan said:


> fairviewroad said:
> 
> 
> > "breaking laws"
> ...


Perhaps he just needs a hamster to relieve his stress, and possibly develop a new appreciation of said critters?


----------



## FriskyFL (Feb 3, 2014)

gmushial said:


> cirdan said:
> 
> 
> > fairviewroad said:
> ...


Or perhaps a nice long train ride (rodent-free, of course). Works for me.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------

